# Solved: Import list of emails to Outlook Contacts or Distribution list



## griffeycom (Jul 24, 2008)

I had a distribution list for a mass email for some of our customers. But when we got Microsoft Exchange everything copied over but this one (the most important list!) did not copy over. But I checked through the sent messages and was able to copy the list from the BCC Field to a text file.

Now, I need to get this list of people back in a distribution list. If anyone knows how I can achieve this, please help me out! I've been google-ing this and cant seem to find something to work for me!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What info is contained in the list you have (email, name, etc.) ?? 

You should be able to open the text file in Excel using FILE >> OPEN and change the file type to all. Once opened you can re-save as Excel format which can be imported directly into Outlook. I also wrote a macro to do this once. If the first method doesn't work let me know and I'll try to dig around and find it.


Regards,
Rollin


----------



## griffeycom (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is the error I receive...

---------------------------
Translation Error
---------------------------
An ODBC error has occurred in the Microsoft Excel 97-2003 translator while opening a file to build a field map.

[Microsoft][ODBC Excel Driver] Too many fields defined.
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Make a new Distribution List from "File">>"New"Distribution List" on your menu bar. Now click on the "Select Members" button and click within the bottom members field. Paste the email addresses from your text file and you should be ok. Most people miss the step which has you click on the "Select Members" button.


----------



## griffeycom (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, I have tried that as well, but the problem is that it "cant find person xxxxx" in my contacts so it doesnt add it. Some of these emails also have Names in them. 

I guess I will have to go through and delete all the names then import them with the way you have described?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *griffeycom*

Have you tried Exporting the current Distribution list, as a .csv file, to see the template?
You will be able to see the fields that are currently in use for the Distribution list.
You can then clear the contents, of the .csv file, and add the e-mail addresses and names you want to Import.


----------



## griffeycom (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello all!

I finally got it to import. I used the method I had found on google (also the one that jimr381 suggested). What I did was find/replace all the (,),[,],?'s and then when I tried to paste them all I had a few contacts that were still invalid but it let me edit them and after I did that about 3 or 4 times the rest imported just fine!

Now I just have to put this list from my PST file to the correct exchange accounts address book and I'll be back to where I was.

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not a problem. Could you please mark this thread as solved via the "Mark Solved" button at the top of the post?


----------



## griffeycom (Jul 24, 2008)

Done. Thanks again!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Feel free to post if you have any other questions and enjoy your weekend.


----------

